# toms peptides website?



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

can someone post me the link? i must be thick because the only links that come up on google are of threads on forums talking about his stuff but no direct links?

cheers


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

He doesn't have a website. You can only be referred from dat's forum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no site it is a referral....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

does he do a background check aswell? src it is then cheers lads


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> there is no site it is a referral....


Hi Pscarb.....cant get onto Pure Peptides web site, how do I get a referral for Toms?

thanks in advance mate

Leon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

What was the web addy u used for purepeptides?


----------



## johnnybravo1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Pure peptides site is down problem with host spoke to him earlier, go through face book just search pure peptides,  you can order though there or he will give you email or phone details.


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> What was the web addy u used for purepeptides?


Hi Mate

Tried it through the google search and also www.purepeptidesuk.net I think

ta


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ordered my toms yesterday ghrp 2 and mod grf and a little ipam to try out


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

johnnybravo1 said:


> Pure peptides site is down problem with host spoke to him earlier, go through face book just search pure peptides,  you can order though there or he will give you email or phone details.


Cheers pal


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Ordered my toms yesterday ghrp 2 and mod grf and a little ipam to try out


What's prices like del to uk. I'm member of datbtrue must get over and look into his peps as I'm off aas


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

herc said:


> What's prices like del to uk. I'm member of datbtrue must get over and look into his peps as I'm off aas


I would rather not say openly to be honest as he's a private seller and not open to the internet.

If your a member on dats send him an email for a price list buddy or pm me if it's allowed.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

herc said:


> What's prices like del to uk. I'm member of datbtrue must get over and look into his peps as I'm off aas


It is dear mate delivery is aswell however on a bulk order like 400 quid or so not to diff price from pure peps (that are freakin expensive nowadays)


----------

